# Protein ?



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Why are the protein levels so low these days? It seems to me that 25% protein is not enough for large dogs th at you are asking to do Tracking or Schutzhund .
What is the thinking these days?

Denise


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise King said:


> Why are the protein levels so low these days? It seems to me that 25% protein is not enough for large dogs th at you are asking to do Tracking or Schutzhund .
> What is the thinking these days?
> 
> Denise



You're talking about kibble? Dry matter basis?


Do you mean 25% protein, dry matter basis, from a named meat source?


Or do you mean 25% protein, dry matter basis, regardless of protein source?


If you mean 25% protein, dry matter basis, from a named meat source, then that sounds pretty good to me (in general and JMO).



You mention tracking, SchH, etc. 

This is interesting to me, because I'd have said that 25%, DMB, named meat source (not butcher-floor crud, that is, or corn gluten, etc.) would be pretty much right in the ballpark for most of these named working dogs.


Interesting topic. Any reason for your thinking it should maybe be higher?


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Back in the day, we used to normally have dry kibble foods that were 32% or so protein. These days they are a lot lower and I worry...
Denise


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I find dogs tend to pork up as they age, even pretty active ones. So the protein levels sound about right to me. Or you could make your own dog food and use various meats. Plenty of protein in that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Denise King said:


> Back in the day, we used to normally have dry kibble foods that were 32% or so protein. These days they are a lot lower and I worry...
> Denise


I haven't noticed that but you may be right in the fact that there may be fewer varieties to choose from with higher %s of protein. Both of the foods I feed are higher than 32%. My dogs however are not strictly kibble fed.


----------

